# Relocating to Mont Kiara frokm India



## kevinmca (Jul 4, 2011)

Dear All,

Am from India and I have been offered a job in Malaysia(Mont Kiara) with a salary of 4500 MYR per month. I have few queries and concerns for which I need your valuable suggestions /answers which will help me in taking a right decision. Below are my queries

1. I 4500 MYR per month sufficient for a couple?
2. HOw much will it cost rent for 1 bed room hall kitchen?
3. How is the MOnt Kiara place for strangers like us to leave?
4. How much will it cost to leave a economical life style ?


Please suggest me.


Thanks
Kevin


----------



## thakurta_r (Jul 4, 2011)

Kevin, 

Mont Kiara is a high end area in KL and RM4.5k is most definitely not enough for a couple to live in KL.


----------

